# Body Mod Question For Coupe



## Cyber240 (Nov 14, 2004)

Anybody got any ideas for vented fenders, I want to vent them without paying the huge money for premade ones, and i`m not scared of body work. The big question is what to use for the vents or to create the vents.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dremel?


----------



## Cyber240 (Nov 14, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> dremel?


Good answer, but it's not the cutting i'm, worried about.I'm more looking for a suggestion of what to use for the vents,maby something that is used in some other application that would work.Getting the creative juices going, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## l88m22vette (Nov 10, 2004)

this is random, but some of the 50s Vettes had fake brake scoops...cut a hole, turn them around, and it might look cool


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Cyber240 said:


> Good answer, but it's not the cutting i'm, worried about.I'm more looking for a suggestion of what to use for the vents,maby something that is used in some other application that would work.Getting the creative juices going, but thanks for the reply.



take the fenders off?


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

get a block of clay out and mold what you want then find some place to make it if all else fails


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

block of clay is expensive. use cereal boxes :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my brother tried to do the clay thing on his old GTI before. he was trying to make a kind of ram air thing on his fender i think right next to his airbox...he shaped it right on the fender and stuck it in the oven but it cracked and crumbled to pieces every time hed try to bake it....i think he got the clay from art class at school lol

my question is why vent the fenders? i wouldnt do it for brakes on the 240 if thats what your doing but hey to each his own i guess


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Kelso said:


> my question is why vent the fenders? i wouldnt do it for brakes on the 240 if thats what your doing but hey to each his own i guess


This is my question exactly.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

If you want vented fenders get a BMW or Aston Martin where they belong...or better yet, go rice out a civic...


----------



## Cyber240 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kato said:


> If you want vented fenders get a BMW or Aston Martin where they belong...or better yet, go rice out a civic...


Why vent out the fenders you ask, i guess the simple answer is because i have yet to see a coupe around with that mod..the vented fender has no pratical use it is just for the look.Check out this link and you will get kinda a idea of what i want to accomplish, let me know what you think.And thanks for the responses. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/278991


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

^ that car looked better before :wtf: Rice-a-roni.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Cyber240 said:


> let me know what you think


it looks hideous. leave ur fenders alone. it will look much better and we wont call you a ***


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

well atleast im not the only one who didnt think :thumbup: about that car
and maybe its just me but im not a big fan of the headlight scoops on only one head light i prefer the look when they are on both but then this could just be my symetric nature


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Its a problem when the first manufacturer listed is APC.


----------



## Cyber240 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well that got a reaction, I did not realize so many people like to keep the car body stock. I like a little difference from my car and the other guy. So i`ll leave it up to you, what does everyone think could or should be done to my coupe?I really didn`t have a set plan, i`m just figuring that part out.


----------

